# Re computerized Speedometer-- LOW RAM



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Maybe the negative battery cable...theres a recall about it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You're not the first: Low ram message on DIC.

No real solution. It goes away on it's own. Best theory to me is that the car has set too many codes to store. You might want to pull what codes you can and see what's going on.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze does have historical codes, they should have put a scanner on it. After so many successful operations without codes, those codes are removed by the diagnostic system itself. 

Had warnings that went away, but were in history. They cannot be erased, but will fad away over time. Power steering was such a code, just to prove I was not cracking up. Seriously enough to cause them to replace the PS.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

I had the same thing happen on mine, and "LOW RAM" was barely visible in the daylight, almost like a burn in on a shutoff screen. Started up the car later that night, and it was back on. Weird(er) thing was, the Trip Odometers and Trip Mileages were both around 25k and around 28 mpg. I had one at 5k (reset when I bought the car) and 30 mpg, and the other tracking my mileage each tank. It's been okay since then, maybe a week now, but it's really irritating, and nobody seems to know the fix that I've found anywhere. And our local dealership is crap, so I'm not bothering with them.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Weird software bug. It's possible there is new software for the instrument cluster from GM. That's the only fix I can think of.

Worse case scenario unplugging the battery for 5 to 10 minutes should clear most things up.


----------

